# Hello guys, I need some help here. thank you so much:)



## Mos (Feb 4, 2022)

I have Msi RX580 8gb, (micron) memory, I Need original Bios to this (micron), please Help to get one guys,
 thank you


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Need gpu-z screenshots and white sticker pics from the back of the card, get on it.



Mos said:


> I have Msi RX580 8gb, (micron) memory, I Need original Bios to this (micron), please Help to get one guys,
> thank you



@Mos


----------



## Mos (Mar 29, 2022)

@eidairaman1

thank you for answer
I dont have the screenshot but i can send white sticker pics from back if that will help us ??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Mos said:


> @eidairaman1
> 
> thank you for answer
> I dont have the screenshot but i can send white sticker pics from back if that will help us ??


Yes it will, but if you can a gpuz will help

@Mos


----------

